# The Queen's Cavaliers



## Kynn (May 8, 2014)

*The Queen's Cavaliers*









The Queen's Cavaliers is a tabletop roleplaying game set in an alternate fantasy France, circa the early-to-mid 1600s. Inspired by the Three Musketeers and other swashbuckling stories, TQC's combat system is flexible and designed to be entertaining, with more options than simply doing damage from round to round. Want to swing on a chandelier to gain advantage over your foes, or recite an epic poem to build style points? These are all valid and effective strategies in TQC.


Mechanically, TQC uses a dice pool system based primarily on your three statistics: Verve, Affinity, and Guile. Skills and specialties grant you extra dice, as do weapons and tools. Charmwoven apparel is unique to the setting -- your clothes don't just make you look fashionable but also enhance your dice pools ... assuming you don't violate the Laws of Fashion and end up garishly attired.


Clockwork devices are also common in the setting, with mechanician characters able to build or even invent useful gadgets ranging from repeating crossbows to flying airships.


Your TQC character is built by combining together two classes to create a unique role; with over 20 classes, that gives hundreds of combinations such as Duelist/Virtuosa, Brigand/Chirurgeon, Charmweaver/Witch, or Mechanician/Visionary. These class pairings give you a structure that speeds character creation while allowing for creative combinations to express your character's uniqueness.


The kickstarter runs until June 5, 2014, with rewards including PDF ($15), softcover ($35) and hardcover ($60).


Go for Baroque!


----------

